# Variadores de frecuencia OMRON



## luengo (Jul 23, 2005)

Hola, necesito información de los variadores de frecuencia OMROM, acerca de como se bloquea el potencimetro y run y stop.


----------



## MaMu (Jul 24, 2005)

Quieres bloquear el Potenciometro frontal? has probado reprogramando la tarea desde el panel de programación? (teclado, si utilizas un módulo Sysdrive). Debes deshabilitar/habilitar la lectura del pote.


----------



## thors (Dic 14, 2006)

LUENGO me imagino que no tienes el manual de programacion y no dices que modelo tienes .... 

bueno ,,, todos los VDF se programan con la referencia a trabajar y si quieres dejar fuera el potenciometro deverias dejar la referencia interna   busca el manual en
http://oeiweb.omron.com/DocumentLibrary.asp

SEREL en general todos los VDF pueden trabajar con mas de 1 motor a la vez  solo debes preocuparte que la potencia total de los motores no sobrepase la del VDF
ahora dentro de los defectos se puede decir que la regulacion sera igual para ambos 
las mismas rampas  la velocidad final , la protecion programada sera general osea si un motor entra en sobreconsumo el VDF se detiene y corta todos los motores ..
otro punto inportante es el tipo de referencia con la que vas a trabajar ,por que si es externa  recuarda que afectaras a todos los motores 
se debe estudiar muy bien si es recomendable tener 2 o mas motores a un VDF por lo comentado ..... por tu pregunta puedo decir que si se puede.. tu analizaras si te acomoda

chauuu


----------



## José Miguel Correa Useche (Mar 25, 2007)

¡ LUENGO !  ES necesario conocer la referencia del INVERTER (VDF) para decirte exactamente sobre que parámetro debe actuar.
Para el 3G3JV  puedes programar el parámetro (n02 en 1) y el parámetro (n03 en 1)de esta forma te queda deshabilitado el operador digital incluyendo el potenciómetro.
Es importante tener en cuenta lo que dijeron algunos de nuestros amigos con respecto a las entradas multifuncion  en secuencia de tres o dos hilos y la frecuencia de referencia parámetro (n21).
Recuerda que para  la serie MV (vectoriales) los parámetros cambian un poco.
Los 3G3JV tienen 8 referencias de frecuencia programadas desde los terminales S1,S2,S3.


----------



## jaimeautocad (Ago 11, 2008)

porfavor ayudenme con el manual para configuarar el variador de frecuencia omron sysdrive 3g3jv inverter


----------



## santosprotones (Feb 19, 2011)

Hola buen dia 
tengo un problema con un vdf omron el 3g3ev no puedo activar mis botones del tablero de control ya restablesi todos los parametros del variador y sigue sin funcionar solo puedo variar la velocidad desde el potenciometro pero no puedo hacer que haga el paro ni el arranque desde los botones externos,muchas gracias por leer el post y espero sus respuestas hasta luego,


----------



## pandacba (Feb 20, 2011)

No se como sera ese, pero por lo general o  por programa se accdede botones remotos otros cambiando un jumper en el talberito de conecciones, por lo demas tenes que fijarte que el coneccionado llegua alos botones sule haber una linea común y de alli a los botones si esa linea por algun motivo se corto no te va a funcionar ninguno de los botones externos,.

Vere si tengo ese manua asi te oriento con más presición

Supongo que tenes el manual de usuario de esa unidad, yo subo este a los efectos de que hablemos de lo mismo, nada más.

En la pág 23 esta el coneccionado para botones remotos, el termina SC es común, si ese esta cortado, no funcionaran, pero como vos decis que variando del pote la frecuencia varia me queda una duda, los botones del fente del inverter estan funcionando? si es asi no esta en modo remoto y si vos lo pusiste en modo remoto revisa las funciones porque alguna anulan el modo remoto es decir no son compatibles entre si, hay funciones que solo se implementan  según ciertas condiciones.

Por otro lado, estuvo funcionando y dejo de hacerlo? si fuere asi, fue luego de un cambio en la configuración?


----------



## santosprotones (Feb 21, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> No se como sera ese, pero por lo general o  por programa se accdede botones remotos otros cambiando un jumper en el talberito de conecciones, por lo demas tenes que fijarte que el coneccionado llegua alos botones sule haber una linea común y de alli a los botones si esa linea por algun motivo se corto no te va a funcionar ninguno de los botones externos,.
> 
> Vere si tengo ese manua asi te oriento con más presición
> 
> ...



hola pandacba gracias por la respuesta 

si ya cheque los cables que aunque son nuevos no crei encontrar algun problema ya solo me falta checar como es eso de los controles remotos, de hecho el vdf es de uso y en la maquina que estaba instalado funcionaba perfecto, de hecho el manual que tengo es el mismo que anexas y utilice el diagrama de conexiones de la pagina 23 y no funcionan los botones que dices tu son (remotos) y tienes razon checare que este en modo remoto por que aun puedo controlar desde el operador digital, espero darle en el punto y te aviso como funciono, si no resulta te hecho un post, nuevamente gracias por la respuesta estamos en contacto


----------



## volesp (Jul 26, 2022)

¡Hola buenas tardes!

Os comento por si alguien me puede orientar, tengo un variador Omron de 11 kW, se le metió los parámetros básicos para su funcionamiento intensidad de motor, velocidad de trabajo, etc.

Bien, es un variador Trifásico entrada de línea y salida a la bomba, y el mecanismo de control de arranque que es controlado por la placa de 24 V del variador. Pues bien, hasta ahí todo bien, el variador tiene un parámetro de configuración que es el *F002* que al principio se le puso a _32 Hz,_ el motor estuvo funcionando perfectamente, todo correcto.

Bien, hacemos la parada del variador para aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo de la bomba, así que modificamos el parámetro *F002 *de nuevo y le aumentamos a 50 Hz, estuvo 1 min funcionando cuando internamente se escuchó como un cortocircuito , internamente, le volvimos a rearmar, pero ya no saca voltaje de salida, pero la frecuencia de trabajo se ve en el display que actúa. Como es posible que se haya ido internamente, si es una bomba de menor de kW que el variador, en todo caso se debería haber puesto en protección el variador de frecuencia.



Desde vuestro punto de vista que se hizo mal ?  👀


----------



## sergiot (Jul 26, 2022)

Asi como lo contas, nada hace suponer que hayas hecho mal algo. 
Los variadores tienen protecciones varias para todo lo que el dedo humano pueda hacer mal, como cambiar parametros que generaren un problema de funcionamiento.


----------



## volesp (Jul 26, 2022)

Se debería a ver protegido el variador, no cortocircuitarse internamente, paso los datos de los parámetros configurados.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2022)

Eso, se debería de haber protegido.
Mira a ver si es otra cosa.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jul 26, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> ¡Hola buenas tardes!
> 
> Os comento por si alguien me puede orientar, tengo un variador Omron de 11 kW, se le metió los parámetros básicos para su funcionamiento intensidad de motor, velocidad de trabajo, etc.
> 
> ...


Dificilmente haya habido un cortocircuito por cambiar los parámetros.

Posiblemente puede haberse producido un cortocircuito por causas ambientales (agua, humedad, polvo), algun objeto extraño que se haya metido adentro (tornillo, hilo de cobre). Si no está correctamente aterrizado puede ser una causa también.

¿Fotos de la instalación y modelo del variador?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 26, 2022)

¿ Garantía ?


----------



## volesp (Jul 26, 2022)

Mañana os muestro el modelo, supuestamente no tiene garantía porque supuestamente fue una mala conexión, cosa que es una línea de entrada y salida a la bomba L1 L2 L3, yo me decanto por algún parámetro no configurado.


----------



## sergiot (Jul 27, 2022)

La bomba en cuestión es de 3x380 o 3x220? algunos variadores son solo 3x220 por eso te lo pregunto.


----------



## volesp (Jul 27, 2022)

No el variador es trifásico, en cuestión es el siguiente:

Enlace.

Aunque no es comprado de ese sitio sino de otra compañía es igual es de 11kw.


----------



## Lord Chango (Jul 27, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> Mañana os muestro el modelo, supuestamente no tiene garantía porque supuestamente fue una mala conexión, cosa que es una línea de entrada y salida a la bomba L1 L2 L3, yo me decanto por algún parámetro no configurado.


Un parámetro no configurado o mal configurado difícilmente te quema un variador. Menos con la cantidad de protecciones que tienen.

Esos modelos de variadores los he visto trabajando en condiciones ambientales espantosas, y aguantaban muchísimo.

¿Fotos de la instalación?


----------



## unmonje (Jul 27, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> No el variador es trifásico, en cuestión es el siguiente:
> 
> Enlace.
> 
> Aunque no es comprado de ese sitio sino de otra compañía es igual es de 11kw.


Acabo de bajar el manual del INVERTER, tiene 70 páginas, seria interesante que usted,* suba una foto* de la etiqueta del  MODELO
para quitar toda duda, porque cuando hay ruido a corto circuito, suele ser un cortocircuito.
Es importante saber o ver como conector el motor --->¿ En estrella o en triangulo ? ¿ es usted capaz de reconocer esta diferencia de conexión ?  

👇Vi morir a muchos  INVERTER de motores , chicos y grandes.


----------



## volesp (Jul 27, 2022)

No tengo el variador para tomar foto a la pegatina, ya que le tiene la empresa.



Cuando realicé la instalación del variador, suprimí la línea de fuerza del contactor y relé térmico, cuyas bornas las deje para el modo de arranque de control del variador. Ya que e una bomba de sondeo, y están puestos los sensores de máxima y mínima. El esquema es el siguiente.

El cuadro negro hace representación al variador que después del disyuntor alimento al variador y la salida a la bomba.
El motor no se puede manipular su bornera de conexión ya que es una bomba de sondeo sumergible, marca Ideal.


----------



## unmonje (Jul 27, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> No tengo el variador para tomar foto a la pegatina, ya que le tiene la empresa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta respuesta quedó pendiente del topico anterior.....
Es importante saber o ver como conecto usted el motor en la bornera--->¿ En estrella o en triangulo ? ¿ es usted capaz de reconocer esta diferencia de conexión ?   

Cuando se conecta un motor que *deberia* funcionar en *modo estrella , *erróneamente se lo conecta en* modo triangulo , *el inverter suele durar vivo un par de minutos, luego muere, a veces mueren ambos.

Le aclaro que entre el* controlador* y el *motor* no puede haber NINGUNA cosa extraña, ni condicionante ni interruptor de ningún tipo.


----------



## volesp (Jul 27, 2022)

Es una bomba de sondeo, su conexión es estanca en el embobinado del motor, pero un variador se le conecta una conexión delta ya que el variador es el encargado de controlar esa rampa de velocidad.

Este es el motor del sondeo Motor enlace


----------



## unmonje (Jul 27, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> Es una bomba de sondeo, su conexión es estanca en el embobinado del motor, pero un variador se le conecta una conexión delta ya que el variador es el encargado de controlar esa rampa de velocidad.
> 
> Este es el motor del sondeo Motor enlace



Ok, entonces busque de asegurarse que esa bomba puede funcionar a* 3x380 VCA en DELTA* 100% del tiempo y que su INVERTER es capaz de soportarlo....para mi los tiros vienen por ahí si no se trabo nada mecánico. 🥴 Por ahí no soporta los golpes de ariete.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 27, 2022)

Pues no sé, puede que el par resistente aumente con la velocidad y haya sido eso.
Que aumenta seguro, cuanto no lo sé.

Puede haber sido intentar arrancar con la columna de gua llena.


----------



## volesp (Jul 27, 2022)

Esque la bomba no dice nada de su conexión, solamente realizar los empalmes y el tipo de cableado para la distancia del pozo. También es una opción que haya arrastrado el agua de la manguera y haya metido más resistencia. Pero debería estar echo para eso.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 27, 2022)

Ay muchachossss, no pensaron en la longitud del cable,? es una bomba sumergible a cuantos metros piensan que esta?

En el manual tendria que decir cuanto es la longitud maxima del cable antes de poner elementos para compensar los picos y las sobretensiones


----------



## volesp (Jul 28, 2022)

La bomba está sumergida a 80 metros con una sección del conductor de 2.5 mm, el variador cuando le puse a 35 Hz estuvo funcionando bien, sacando agua la bomba y todo, pero fue subirle el parámetro F001 a 50Hz estuvo 1 min y sonó internamente como si algún IGBT haya partido.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 28, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> La bomba está sumergida a 80 metros con una sección del conductor de 2.5 mm, el variador cuando le puse a 35 Hz estuvo funcionando bien, sacando agua la bomba y todo, pero fue subirle el parámetro F001 a 50Hz estuvo 1 min y sonó internamente como si algún IGBT haya partido.



Es exactamente de lo que estoy hablando, quemaste el variador por sobretensión e ignorancia


----------



## volesp (Jul 28, 2022)

La empresa me vendió el variador para esa bomba, una variador de 11kw no va a poder para la sobrecarga que trabaja a esa bomba.

 ¿Entonces el variador no puede trabajar a su máxima velocidad, para trabajar la bomba al 100% de su rendimiento?

Es más debería de protegerse el variador ya que si supera dicha intensidad programada, debería de parar el variador y mostrar una lectura de fallo.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 28, 2022)

volesp dijo:


> La empresa me vendió el variador para esa bomba, una variador de 11kw no va a poder para la sobrecarga que trabaja a esa bomba.
> 
> ¿Entonces el variador no puede trabajar a su máxima velocidad, para trabajar la bomba al 100% de su rendimiento?
> 
> Es más debería de protegerse el variador ya que si supera dicha intensidad programada, debería de parar el variador y mostrar una lectura de fallo.




Quien hablo de sobrecarga?? corriente??  ese no es el motivo de porque voló el variador

Si te vendieron el variador, que se hagan cargo de su error y no darte la solución correcta


----------



## sergiot (Jul 29, 2022)

Yo dudo mucho que un variador de ese tipo no esté preparado para cualquier problema tanto de sobre tensión o sobre corriente, tienen demasiadas protecciones, si siendo Omron deberia ser de buena calidad.
La bomba asi como viene la podes conectar directa a la trifasica y verificar su funcionamiento y de paso medir la corriente en cada fase, aunque estimo que eso ya lo habrás hecho.


----------



## volesp (Jul 29, 2022)

La bomba por el cuadro de control, salida del relé térmico, la bomba tiene 18amp en cada una de sus líneas. Lo que no, me explicó, que según la empresa, ese variador no lo cubre la garantía por realizar una mala conexión, y hay las conexión era entrada para alimentar el variador y salida para alimentar la bomba, y los contactos de arranque del variador. Ves, filtros antes del variador no había ninguno, solamente un diferencial trifásico y un térmico de 25 amp.


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2022)

Si, esta bien , esta mal conectado


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2022)

Te falto esto, no se si se lo podes reclamar al que te lo vendio


Filtros Dv/Dt​



Filtro IFR
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
















			https://plc-trade.com/pub/689559/i68e-vz-series-v1000-variable-frequency-drive-datasheet-pl.pdf
		






			https://literature.rockwellautomation.com/idc/groups/literature/documents/in/drives-in001_-es-p.pdf


----------



## volesp (Jul 29, 2022)

Muchas gracias capitanp. Dudas resueltas y despejadas


----------



## capitanp (Jul 29, 2022)

Por eso tenes que poner el filtro Filtros Dv/Dt
lo raro es que no te dijeran que para esa bomba lo necesitadas


----------

